# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: ساخت نرم افزار مالتی مدیا برای تهیه یه سی دی آموزشی برای یک نرم افزار

## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوستان یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم کمک و راهنمایی بفرمایید 
میخام برای یه نرم افزار که داخل شرکت تهیه شده یه نرم افزار اموزشی درست کنم که بتونم فایل های ویدئویی که با یه نرم افزار دیگه مثلا camtasio  تهیه کردم را داخل اون بگنجونم 
از نظر ظاهر جذاب باشه و کاربر بتونه با کلیک بر روی هر یک از تصاویری که ظاهر جذابی دارن  فایل تصویری اونو لود کنن و در صورت امکان نیز بتونم یه سری فایل pdf هم داخل اون بگنجونم 
ایا قالب های آماده برای این کار هست که بشه استفاده کرد و یا اینکه نرم افزاری هست که بشه از اون خیلی راحت و سریع استفاده کرد؟
نمیدونم تا چه حد تونستم منظورمو درست برسونم ببینید مثلا سی دی های برد یا پرند چطورین؟ حالت فلش دارن و خیلی هم ادم موقع استفاده ازشون گیج نمیشه یه همچین چیزی مد نظرم هستش
یه سوال دیگه هم دارم و اون اینکه تهیه یه جستجو برای اون کار خیلی سختی میشه ؟البته این جستجو چندان حساس نیست برام اما اگه امکانش باشه و اضافه بشه واقعا عالی میشه و یه کار فوق العاده با کیفیت میشه 

دوستان یه دنیا ممنونتون میشم که اگه امکانش هست براتون یکم سریع کمک کنین چون واقعا لنگه کارم 

مرسی

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام

خواهش ميكنم يه نفر كمك كنه آخه واقعا نياز دارم
دوستان هيچ كس براي  نرم افزار آموزش  تهيه نميكنه؟
قالب آماده چي؟
اون هم نميتونم از  جايي تهيه كنم؟


مرسي

----------


## ehsanes

سلام
کاری نداره میتونی با ترکیب flash+mmb این کار انجام بدی 
نمونه اماده هم زیاد هست اما باید تغیرات داخلشون بدی تا اون چیزی که می خوای در بیاد برای مثال http://activeden.net/item/full-xml-w...n_preview/9023
برای قرار دادن فایل pdf اگه می خوای به صورت خارجی فایل باز کنی در فلش میتونی یه فایل bat درست کنی , میتونی هم از mmb برای باز کردن فایل pdf استفاده کنی 
اگر هم میخوای فایل pdf هم داخل خود فایل فلش باز بشه باید فایل pdf با نرم افزارهایی که هست به فلش تبدیل و بعد داخل فایل اصلی لود کنی

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام
دوست عزيز يك دنيا سپاسگذارم از لطفي كه كردي و زمان و انر‍ي كه براي پاسخگويي گذاشتي مرسي
فقط يه سوال دارم و اون اينكه براي اينكه بتونم از قالب هاي آماده استفاده كنم و يا اونارو تغيير بدم اينقالب ها را ميتونم از كجا دريافت كنم؟ چون نه به فلش مسلطم و نه به mmb


ممنون ميشم راهنمايي بفرماييد

----------


## ehsanes

شما کدوم نمونه می خوای ؟ سورس بعضی ها رو دارم 
یک کار قبلا با flash,csharp,mmb انجام داده بودم حجمش حدودا 400 mb هست اپلودش سخته

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 

بله دوست عزيز 
كد ونمونه ميخوام طوري كه بتونم اونو ويرايش كنم ونوشته ها و يكم ظاهر و رنگ و لعابشونو عوض كنم طوري كه شخصي كار خودم بشه 
يا اينكه حد اقل از اون نمونه ها يكم ايده بگيرم 

دوست عزيز اوننمونه كاري كه داري ميشه ازش چند تا عكس بذاري كه ببينم چطوريه؟
در ضمن اگه امكانش هست در مورد امكاناتش يكم توضيح بده كه با C#‎ چكار كردي براش؟
چون من چندان اگه در گير برنامه نويسي هم نشم مهم نيست چون فلش و ويدئو يه جورايي كارمو راه ميندازه 


بازهم تشكر ميكنم از لطفتون
مرسي

----------


## ehsanes

توی پیام خصوصی جواب دادم ...

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوست عزیز واقعا لطف کردی 
ممنونم از محبتت

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 

دوستان كسي ميدونه كه بايت از سايت هاي فلش استفاده كنم يا اينكه بايد از يه نرم افزار خاص بايد استفاده كنم؟
اخه دوست خئبم گفته بود و پيشنهاد داده بود كه از نرم افزار mmb ميتونم استفاده كنم
اما من هنوز متوجه نشدم كه قالبي وجود داره كه اونو ببرم داخل يه نرم افزار و باز كنم و شروع به تغيير اون بكنم؟
دوستان چيز خيلي خاصي نميخام باشه 
شايدم چيز خاصي هستش و من اونو كوچيك ميبينم 
من ميخام يه چيزي شبيه و در حد و حدود نرم افزار هاي autorn‌براي king  و يا `پرند و ... باشه همين 
بعد اين قابليت وجود داشته باشه كه مثلا به شكل گريد به حالت فلش چند تا ايكون نمايش داده بشن بزرگ و بعد با كليك ر روي هر كدوم از اونا اگه زير شاخه دارن زير شاخه اونو نمايش داده بشه و اون ايكون هاي قبلي به گوشه سمت راست برن به صورت ستوني
و اگه زير شاخه ندارن كه عكس فريم اول فيلم نمايش داده بشه كه كاربر با كليك بر روي اون بتونه اون  تصوير يا فايل تصويري را ببينه 
چيزي كه واسم مهمه اينه كه بشه آيكون ها را مثل يه منو در كنار حفظ كرد آخه هر چي قالب فلش ديدم چيزايي كه تو اين مايه بود همشون يه دكمه back يا return داشتن كه چندان جالب نيست 

دوستان خواهش ميكنم كه كمكم كنين
مرسي

----------


## EmranR

> سلام 
> 
> دوستان كسي ميدونه كه بايت از سايت هاي فلش استفاده كنم يا اينكه بايد از يه نرم افزار خاص بايد استفاده كنم؟
> اخه دوست خئبم گفته بود و پيشنهاد داده بود كه از نرم افزار mmb ميتونم استفاده كنم
> اما من هنوز متوجه نشدم كه قالبي وجود داره كه اونو ببرم داخل يه نرم افزار و باز كنم و شروع به تغيير اون بكنم؟
> دوستان چيز خيلي خاصي نميخام باشه 
> شايدم چيز خاصي هستش و من اونو كوچيك ميبينم 
> من ميخام يه چيزي شبيه و در حد و حدود نرم افزار هاي autorn‌براي king  و يا `پرند و ... باشه همين 
> بعد اين قابليت وجود داشته باشه كه مثلا به شكل گريد به حالت فلش چند تا ايكون نمايش داده بشن بزرگ و بعد با كليك ر روي هر كدوم از اونا اگه زير شاخه دارن زير شاخه اونو نمايش داده بشه و اون ايكون هاي قبلي به گوشه سمت راست برن به صورت ستوني
> ...


سلام. شما همه ی اینکارا رو میتونید با multimedia builder انجام بدید.

----------


## EmranR

من با این نرم افزار کار کردم، همه ی فایلهاتو میتونی ببری و براشون منو قرار بدی.

----------


## rezam44

> شما کدوم نمونه می خوای ؟ سورس بعضی ها رو دارم 
> یک کار قبلا با flash,csharp,mmb انجام داده بودم حجمش حدودا 400 mb هست اپلودش سخته


سلام دوست عزیز....
میشه از نمونه کارهای سبک که انجام دادین (با فلش و mmb) آپ کنید تا ما هم استفاده کنیم؟
متشکر

----------


## rasool_jelve

> سلام
> کاری نداره میتونی با ترکیب flash+mmb این کار انجام بدی 
> نمونه اماده هم زیاد هست اما باید تغیرات داخلشون بدی تا اون چیزی که می خوای در بیاد برای مثال http://activeden.net/item/full-xml-w...n_preview/9023
> برای قرار دادن فایل pdf اگه می خوای به صورت خارجی فایل باز کنی در فلش میتونی یه فایل bat درست کنی , میتونی هم از mmb برای باز کردن فایل pdf استفاده کنی 
> اگر هم میخوای فایل pdf هم داخل خود فایل فلش باز بشه باید فایل pdf با نرم افزارهایی که هست به فلش تبدیل و بعد داخل فایل اصلی لود کنی


این نمونه کا ررو با بیلدر ساختی

----------


## alimorteza12

> توی پیام خصوصی جواب دادم ...


سلام اموزش ساخت نرم افاز مالتی مدیا بصورت حرفه ای رو میخوام میتونید کمکم کنیدmmb اون چیزی ک میخوام رو در نمیاره فلش هم خوب بلد نیستم کار کنم شما میتونی کمکم کنی

----------

